# My lab partners are annoyed by me



## I Lurk Life (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm taking a Chemistry class and half of the class is lab.

My lab partners are usually laid-back when we're doing the lab. But because of this, sometimes I'd notice a couple errors with decimals and other precision-related stuff.

So, I'd try to point this out without being obnoxious and every time I do this I'd see them have a pissed-off/annoyed face for a couple of seconds. Their voices would also get higher and louder after I point things out. Also, I'd notice that they'd meet up and I'd be the last one invited to work on some labs or assignments.

What should I do about this?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I Lurk Life said:


> So, I'd try to point this out without being obnoxious and every time I do this I'd see them have a pissed-off/annoyed face for a couple of seconds. Their voices would also get higher and louder after I point things out.


Well, you could call them out on it when you notice it: "Is there a problem?"



I Lurk Life said:


> Also, I'd notice that they'd meet up and I'd be the last one invited to work on some labs or assignments.


As long as you're always included, I wouldn't think much about this, unless they're giving you last-second notice and not considering your scheduling.


----------



## red3002 (Sep 11, 2013)

I Lurk Life said:


> I'm taking a Chemistry class and half of the class is lab.
> 
> My lab partners are usually laid-back when we're doing the lab. But because of this, sometimes I'd notice a couple errors with decimals and other precision-related stuff.
> 
> ...


You are helping them and THEY get mad at you? :sus

Does everybody hand in a separate lab paper or do you hand it in as a group?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I would've been glad to have a lab partner like you.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

tea111red said:


> I would've been glad to have a lab partner like you.


Me too, I wouldn't worry about it. Think about it - I'd bet they'd rather change it first and get a better grade than avoid a bit of extra work and get a bad grade.

And if not, they are the bad lab partners, not you.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Don't stop doing what you're doing, they're just clueless right now but one day they'll probably look back and be grateful for having a lab partner like you.


----------



## CasketCase (Jan 25, 2014)

As intimidating as it is to have them get mad at you, you shouldn't feel discouraged. You're doing what you're suppose to which is doing the assignments correctly and trying to get a good grade. They are the ones that are in the wrong, not you. Your education is important so I would keep doing what you're doing. If they really start to be rude, I would talk to your teacher/professor and explain the situation. Don't let them hold you back from doing well in class


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Weird. Most would appreciate that.

I got annoyed with my lab partners before a few times because they were in such a hurry to get out of class early. I like to take my time with experiments, so they'd try to sort of take over. It was always a race for them. Was good when I changed lab partners to someone a bit older (late 20s), then I could do more stuff and learn more. Teenagers/early 20s are too fast for their own good.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

People don't like to be wrong.


----------



## I Lurk Life (Oct 9, 2013)

Well, it was the same way in high school.

During my junior year, we had to make a contraption for Physics. My group half-assed it at first. Then they got pissed after 20 tries of getting our contraption to work. One girl thought that we should cheat and edit footage and stuff so that she wouldn't have to miss another day of winter break, but I said no because that could have gone really wrong for all 4 of us. My whole group got pissed at me for being "gay" about it, threw stuff at me, and said "Well you better finish it tomorrow or we're going to do it our way."

I ended up working on it by myself the next day. I built everything and got it to work by myself. I had to do a project that was meant for 4 to 6 people (other groups had 6 people) by myself. We ended up getting an A. And this isn't the first time stuff like this has happened.

I don't know, maybe I'm just a loser.


----------



## s0mebody (Mar 30, 2013)

As I've mentioned in your other thread, those people you're dealing with are jerks! Especially those in high school. They should be glad that you're their lab partner. Im actually taking a chemistry class too right now, and I'm glad that my partners are nice. Do you think you can switch partners?


----------



## Aimforthestars (May 8, 2013)

Keep doing what you're doing. It seems like they're more 'slackers' than laid-back. Others would be appreciative of what you're doing. See if it would help to switch lab groups. They're just acting like jerks :/


----------



## SpLynx (Oct 12, 2013)

I had exactly same kind of lab partners and most of the time I was very anxious that I am the only one taking it seriously and that I have to point out the mistakes. In the end our results were very good and they were really happy. I think the best way to think about it is that you do what you have to do. You need good results and the quality of the work affects You. It's your right to bug them  
I hope next time I can get partners who are as serious as me though. It's hard watching others so relaxed and laid-back while you are checking all the details


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

ignore them.......can't u just do it alone?!


----------

